# Lost Shares? Please help!



## juiced (7 September 2005)

My mother passed away intestate nearly a year ago.

My sister and I are pretty sure that she owned shares in several companies. 

Is there any way that we can locate these shares? (Like the AUSsuper fund, but for shares?) This is the final hurdle in administering the estate.

Any help is very, very greatly appreciated.


----------



## markrmau (7 September 2005)

*Re: Lost Shares? Please help*

Just give ASX a ring. I'm sure they will be able to point you in the right direction - how to get CHESS details etc.

131 279


----------



## sam21poddy (7 September 2005)

*Re: Lost Shares? Please help*

This is very strange timing you should ask this - my brother asked me the same thing yesterday about his lost NRMA and Tab shares.

ASIC administers lost shares.  The website is 

http://www.fido.asic.gov.au/fido/fido.nsf

The phone number is on their website so you can ring them.


----------

